# Any custom guitar strap makers in Canada?



## i81b4u81 (Nov 15, 2009)

Has any one had a strap made for them in Canada (or the states) from scratch. Not just custom embroidery.
I ordered 2 EVH premium leather guitar straps as I like the quick adjust system, but they aren't genuine leather...at all to the point where the "leather" tabs were tearing. I would like to see if someone could make one in leather a it's supposed to be. There was the original peavey ones but they are super rare.

Thanks!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Does @TVvoodoo do custom?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ll take a couple too. The vinyl ones are lame.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Try a local leather guy.
I think there’s two or three in Peterborough.

It would not be a big job for them.

Nathan


----------



## i81b4u81 (Nov 15, 2009)

Cool, thanks


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Well-Hung Guitar Accessories


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes I repair/mod straps as well as scratch build. Had a local customer just a few weeks ago, huge VH fan, same strap as you, he was not happy with the junk he got. 
He bought new, not looking back.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@TVvoodoo is your man. You’ve arrived. Now connect with him


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

sambonee said:


> @TVvoodoo is your man. You’ve arrived. Now connect with him


I agree. His straps are the best period, full stop.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 on Well Hung (tvvoodoo) his straps are really nice!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Yep. +1 for Well Hung (@TVvoodoo ) made me the perfect strap.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Any other questions? LOL


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I got this one from Gold Corium in Toronto. They could probably run up any kind of strap you might want.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

A while back I posted about some custom straps I got from a gentleman named Chris Murden. He's been selling these straps on Kijiji, and that's where I found him. He can basically create any design, I had him create the "Trinity" strap from a concept that I came up with. The RCAF one was a design that he had already created, but allowed me to change things a bit.

I know that finding someone to create a custom guitar strap is a rather difficult, as I had been looking for a while. He doesn't have a website, but he could be contacted at: chrismurdenleatherwork[at]gmail.com











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd also recommend Well Hung straps. I've bought several, good stuff.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind shoutouts my brothers. I do tooling as well, but I mostly work in fabric and leather combos.
There are plenty of talented strap-makers out there, certainly better tooling artisans etc. v

I do not know of any who pad their straps out for comfort quite as much mine, or make straps quite as long or robust.Those are the key strength of a well-hung strap. 

i have a small workshop thread here, show a bit more what I do

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...g-guitar-straplab.146441/page-11#post-2485440


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I went to a place that made bags and belts and stuff. Their sign said "custom leather goods" or similar on Elgin Mills at Edward Ave in North York. Made me a leather strap with a glued in suede inside so it doesn't slip. had hundreds of scraps of leather to choose from. I went in with a drawing of what I wanted, chose the materials and it was done that night.

C


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Well Hung is very good and also Hannah guitars in Beaumont Alberta


----------

